# 90 day reporting



## puttputtpush (Jan 8, 2016)

Just my luck. Had all the paper work done to mail in 90 day reporting but had an accident so did not get to post office in time. Decided to go in person. Standing in line person behind me said they had mailed theirs and it was lost. Things worked out well as took about 90 minutes and had visa back with notification of stay stapled into passport book. Did not want to tear it off of page as for fear of damaging page and believed everything looked fine. Back at hotel room carefully remove staple and found the 90 day notification to stay was for another chap from Korea. Back to immigration to get it fixed.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

puttputtpush said:


> Just my luck. Had all the paper work done to mail in 90 day reporting but had an accident so did not get to post office in time. Decided to go in person. Standing in line person behind me said they had mailed theirs and it was lost. Things worked out well as took about 90 minutes and had visa back with notification of stay stapled into passport book. Did not want to tear it off of page as for fear of damaging page and believed everything looked fine. Back at hotel room carefully remove staple and found the 90 day notification to stay was for another chap from Korea. Back to immigration to get it fixed.


If you got the recent new bar code 90 day reporting system then it's quite likely they have just printed the bar code on any old bit of paper that came to hand - this is often somebody else's old and used 90 day reporting form. When you do the next 90 day reporting they just scan the bar code and all your data goes into the computer system - doesn't matter what else is on the piece of paper , it's just the bar code they need. Process takes about 30 seconds now. 

This happened to me the first time I got the new 90 day reporting bar code a year ago at Pattaya immigration which I noticed when sitting in front of the immigration officer - he just grabbed an old used form off the top of a pile on his desk and fed it into the bar code printer.


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

FWIW: the online 90 day reporting program has been up and running since April 1, last year.
Here's a tip to get thru it.
Only fill in the data that is mandatory (has an * next to it). If there's no * leave it blank. 

While it says you can do it 15 days BEFORE down to 7 days BEFORE your actual report is due, I've never gotten one to go thru 7 days before, so I'd say you can do it 15 days before down until 8 days before and you'll be fine.

Turn off your pop-up blocker if you have one

I've tried over 100 passports now and have about a 70% success rate.

It appears from talkin' to the IT department who run the online system that IF you flew into the country after 2009 you're in the data base, and if you entered thailand via a land border after 2013 you're in the data base. 

If it errors out, says for further info contact your local office, you're either not in the data base or they've misspelled something of your info (hence the reason I said fill in only what is mandatory).

It works, in fact, it works fine, but this is after all the glorious "Land 'O Thais", so it ain't perfect..


----------

